# 67 GTO HO trans cooler lines



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Guys..does anyone have a 66 or 67 car with HO Ram air manifolds and a TH350 or TH400 Trans.....

if so do you have the trans cooler lines that go with the HO...and how are they routed....

the original trans cooler lines for non HO exhaust run really tight to the exhaust....they,re are special HO lines but I can find no diagram of the routing,....lot's of posts that end with nothing..

I called inline tube they were not sure of the routing, a diagram may exist in the 67 GTO catalog, a photo would be much better. there is a set of lines for HO exhaust and they have a different sharp bend, but not sure how they sit or are routed

so if you have that set of lines a photo of the routing would be of great help. also these lines are both attached on the bottom of radiator, a common diagram you find is with both lines on passenger side of radiator...for later cars I belive..

Thanks:nerd:


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I went with stainless lines but I couldn't get them to seal @ the fittings.
Total waste of money, I had to order regular steel lines from Inline.
I have HO manifolds, you have to pull the motor mount bolt on the passenger side and lift the engine to get the lines in easily and to get to the stock bracket on the cross member.
What I did is I fabricated a piece of flat stock to mount the bracket to so I could bolt it to the stock hole and move it up away from the manifold.
They go over the top of the sway bar and steering linkage, they are pre bent so pretty much self explanatory once you get them in position.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks GR;...I have the engine and trans out now so I can lay it in ez,...seems like a good idea with the flat stock as where the clamp is is real close to the HO manifold,...may try that. Go up an inch or so, just make sure the control arm won't crush it....and get it a bit away from the heat.....

The original lines for the super turbine 2 speed were in the same clamp spot I suppose,...but maybe on the HO cars they moved it a bit...

Good idea and thanks....


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

GR..you don't have any old photos of that bracket you fabricated on the car for the lines do you?


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

GR....looking at these HO cooler lines, they are different than the others,...so do they go above the sway bar and the linkage?...

Looks that way, but then the hard square turn would ride in the air over the Frame...which may be correct, not sure...

The old lines were different,.

I had them close on top of the frame with the clamp, but they were real close to exhaust manifold....so do yours lay tight on top of frame with same clamp?...that you added flat stock to? 

Or is that clamped on front or back of frame? Sorry for all the questions but these are hard to find just to look at...

Thanks!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

On top of the frame using the same clamp just up about 1 1/2" by making an extension with the flat stock.
Once you get the lines in place and all the fittings started you can tweak the lines to move them away from the manifold.
I used the regular steel lines, not the ones for the HO set up so YMMV.
I also laid the lines in before installing the engine and trans but they were stainless, wouldn't seal so I had to remove the long MM bolt, jack the engine up and start from square one worming in the regular steel lines.
I used a die grinder to cut the new stainless lines to remove them.
I had also used the factory mounting position and had to make the bracket and install it with the engine in place to get the lines away from the manifold.
It was quite the pickle dance and I had to buy a fitting crow's foot to tighten the fitting on the trans. 
Sorry no pictures but the whole job was a major PIA.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Got it that is a big help, I have a set of lines new steel from inline tube that has a different bend,....I also have the regular lines and had those on with the clamp, but as you say so close to the manifold....

You are spot on the SS lines I put on SS brake lines and fought getting all those to seal.....that cured me, so I order steel lines now.....

I will get it put them in loosely before I set the block and trans in......Thanks GR


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Normally I wouldnt revive this old thread, but since I know that you're both active still... My trans lines also run right on top of the headers, and this weekend, a friend said that they should run through the hole in the frame cross member. These are new steel lines, from Inline Tube, which I just insatlled a week back, and I don't see how they would feed through the cross member, being pre-bent. I will secure them away from the exhaust, but in the meantime, are they meant to lay on the CM or run through it?


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Correct they don’t go through the frame, don’t see how they could unless someone did a big custom job. I used the Ram air HO lines and they go straight up and over the manifold. They clear it easy and give plenty of air space. Mine is a TH350


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Lemans guy said:


> Correct they don’t go through the frame, don’t see how they could unless someone did a big custom job. I used the Ram air HO lines and they go straight up and over the manifold. They clear it easy and give plenty of air space. Mine is a TH350


PHEW! I've been trying to keep the car in a "barely good enough" state, until I got it running right, because why would I perfect it when I'm still swapping out parts? So the fuel and trans cooler lines still need attention, but that would really suck redoing that.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

The fuel lines on the other side, one or two depending what you have do go thru the frame for a short stretch......


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Lemans guy said:


> The fuel lines on the other side, one or two depending what you have do go thru the frame for a short stretch......


Yep. Mine are there. Since I use the Edelbrock carb, a regulator and gauge are mandatory, but I bought an Edelbrock fuel pump, too, so when I install that, I can drop the regulator and rerun my return line, which had a hole.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Those are Ram Air HO trans cooler lines from inline tube


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Lemans guy said:


> View attachment 141028
> View attachment 141029
> View attachment 141027


WOW! Mine could never run like that! Are both of your trans cooler lines on the Passenger side of the radiator?


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I have an Edelbrock fuel pump as well


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

No one is on each side of the Radiator, The lines were designed to go up and over the Ho exhaust manifold


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Lemans guy said:


> I have an Edelbrock fuel pump as well


I thought that Ede was using Viton, instead of rubber, to deal with ethanol, but now that appears to be missing from their site description. I havnt done a mechanical pump in 35 years... anything special to note? Pull the old, curse like Hell while holding up the rod, install the new?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Lemans guy said:


> No one is on each side of the Radiator, The lines were designed to go up and over the Ho exhaust manifold


Wish I knew there was a diff. I'd have ordered HO.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeah, not to ivertighten the bolts because the timing cover is aluminum. Don’t strip it. There is a torque setting, low maybe 25 ft lbs.

The Edelbrick one I have you can clock the fuel pump so that helps in placing you fuel lines.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

The HO lines bolted on real easy and have worked great. I just had to get over seeing them but now I don’t even notice them...I go more for function than form.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Lemans guy said:


> Yeah, not to ivertighten the bolts because the timing cover is aluminum. Don’t strip it. There is a torque setting, low maybe 25 ft lbs.
> 
> The Edelbrick one I have you can clock the fuel pump so that helps in placing you fuel lines.


Yep I got the same one. Didnt go for the Victor pump, because then the pressure would be too high and I'd need to keep the gauge


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Lemans guy said:


> The HO lines bolted on real easy and have worked great. I just had to get over seeing them but now I don’t even notice them...I go more for function than form.


I'm adding a transcooler soon, so when I do I'll give them some TLC.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

You can rotate the engine in neutral to get that fuel pump can on a lower part or the cam lobe if it becomes so hard to put in...you can peep in there with a camera....it makes it a tad easier if the spring is not so tough


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Lemans guy said:


> You can rotate the engine in neutral to get that fuel pump can on a lower part or the cam lobe if it becomes so hard to put in...you can peep in there with a camera....it makes it a tad easier if the spring is not so tough


Thanks. After the two months of Hell that I had, I'm looking for smooth projects.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

But all that hard work and sticking with it will make you enjoy that ride even more!......I see a cruise down the beach road in your future, windows down music up!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Lemans guy said:


> But all that hard work and sticking with it will make you enjoy that ride even more!......I see a cruise down the beach road in your future, windows down music up!


Lets hope so! Tonight will be the big test. If the car runs right, then I'll swap in the pro billet dizzy. It has no vacuum, so should I go for 22 at idle and 36 all in, as a base? Before I pull the old dizzy, I'll verify its settings.


----------

